# Funkie Feet pedals on eBay.



## ODDER (Aug 16, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bicycle-Foot-Pedals-/255085582020?campid=5335809022
I know a few people were looking for these but I can’t remember who. Hopefully you see this in time.


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 17, 2021)

They went for $500 wow


----------



## nick tures (Aug 17, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> They went for $500 wow



just crazy !


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow, tore one pair out of the pack years ago and used them on a optioned out chopper but kept these hanging on the wall, they may have to go to Ebay!, I've seen used ones sell for $3-400 and some were not even 1/2 in. but 9/16., they are CHP approved and made in USA😏


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2021)

The ones on eBay look like 9/16. Size was not mentioned in the listing and I bet half or more of the bidders didn't even think to ask.


----------



## ODDER (Aug 22, 2021)

I am pretty sure they were 9/16 as well.


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2021)

I bet somebody’s going to be bummed their not 1/2, mine says it right on the package😎, seller's not a bike person so probable doesn't know the difference to even mention in ad.


----------

